
Ryu – component-based software defined networking framework - tylermauthe
https://github.com/osrg/ryu
======
acd
List of SDN controllers:

\- Ryu, Python based \- Opendaylight Java based, vendor driven \- Cumulus
Linux, debian based \- Pica 8 OS, debian based \- Opennetlinux.org, debian
based \- Opencontrail, Juniper, Ubuntu based, network standards \- Onos
carrier grade open networking \- Big Switch Switchlight based on opennetlinux,
debian

List of SDN switches: \- Edgecore \- Quanta networks \- Facebook 6pack \-
Arista networks(Fedora based, market leader)

Page with SDN switches \- [http://whiteboxswitch.com/collections/all-
switches](http://whiteboxswitch.com/collections/all-switches)

------
tylermauthe
[http://thenewstack.io/sdn-series-part-eight-comparison-of-
op...](http://thenewstack.io/sdn-series-part-eight-comparison-of-open-source-
sdn-controllers/)

This was the article that led me to discovering Ryu -- I am interested in the
possibilities of Service Insertion and Chaining.

------
userbinator
_software defined networking_

Hasn't most of the network stack been nothing _but_ "software-defined"...? Or
is "software-defined" the new buzzword for "virtual"?

~~~
tylermauthe
Basically, it's an ability to dynamically define the control plane of your
network. To a certain extent, this is also re-writing aspects of network
protocols at a whim, perhaps based on the contents of a packet.

Here's an oldish video that I found helpful:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHeyuD89n1Y](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHeyuD89n1Y)

In a sense, it's a buzzword, because it is the natural progression of
periodically running scripts that dynamically test your network and shape
iptables rules accordingly.

